# First Seasonal Contract!!



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

I've had this medium sized commercial property for three years and have always done it hourly. I got a phone call from the facilities manager asking if I could work up a seasonal contract for landscape maintenance and snow removal.

I came home and did a little math and a little reading on this great forum and turned in my bid. He was happy with the numbers and so am I.

I want to try to get one or two more of my commercial accounts to switch over to seasonal. If that happens, I could care less if it snows or not!

Now I just need to find a 12-14 foot pusher.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

See. Don't you feel better now that you have a seasonal contract,unless you under bid it!

Glad I could help


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

congratulations,hope things go well for you


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

grandview;1044936 said:


> See. Don't you feel better now that you have a seasonal contract,unless you under bid it!
> 
> Glad I could help


I figured you would be offering some "help".:laughing:

I put a clause in the contract stating that the seasonal price only covers two events per month. Any more than that and we would revert back to hourly pricing. payup

Two events per month has been the average for the last three seasons.

I guess I better start reading up on pre-treatments now.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Wait a minute. your seasonal contract only covers about 10 plows for the season?


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

If both of you are that happy with the seasonal contract then why not do it for 3 years and be locked in? Hell, they already know the kind of work you do.......

Good luck!


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

grandview;1044988 said:


> Wait a minute. your seasonal contract only covers about 10 plows for the season?


10 is correct. We rarely get more than that. We will start getting snow in late October, then we usually get nothing in December and January. February is hit or miss and we make the big bucks in March, April and the first half of May.



Mick76;1045002 said:


> If both of you are that happy with the seasonal contract then why not do it for 3 years and be locked in? Hell, they already know the kind of work you do.......
> 
> Good luck!


I spoke with him today and locked everything in for two years. Such a HUGE relief.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

That's awesome!


----------

